
Open source back end frameworks – an overview - albogdano
http://www.erudika.com/blog/2015/10/21/backend-frameworks-usergrid-loopback-para-baasbox-deployd-telepat/
======
dibbsonline
services or frameworks? which one will still exist in 3 years?

